# Can you recommend a folding bike?



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,
we are looking to buy a folding bike for me to trot alongside oh in his electric wheelchair. of course the best would be the Brompton, but at 800 squid i'd rather not.....
can anyone recommend any of the more reasonably priced models?
Ruth


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can recommend these:
http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/
Peter is a true gent who is proud of his products. He is at all of the shows and many members on here have his folding bikes as well as his electric bikes.
Gerry


----------



## Sam48 (Sep 28, 2009)

We have 2 of the folding electric bikes from asbikes.co.uk. Bought 2 years ago at a show, approx £500 each and we have been very pleased with them and with the aftersales service. We use them as ordinary pedal bikes but then can use the power when you get tired, or go up an incline. They are supposed to have a range of 30 miles, though haven't used them that far.

Sheila


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have folding electric bikes, I love mine

Not too good on a bike, the dodgy bit is setting off

The throttle makes it a doodle

I need help on the hills and I actually enjoy the freedom of biking now

Aldra


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought a little belter off E-bay last year. It has a lightweight frame and 6 gears, folding pedals, drop-folding handle bars, pannier frame, mudguards and cost me £98.00. It came with a free carrying bag and a lock & chain. It took me about 2 minutes to fold or unfold it, although for carrying on the vans' bike rack I just fold in the pedals and fold down the handle bars.

I've tried to locate the company from my E-bay account but it hasn't archived it. However the same company are selling a similar model now for £149.99. type in "Folding Bikes" and it is 14th down the list. Incidentally there are a few others including a Brompton for £390, (only 24 mins left though!) on there at the mo.

It's not electric of course but you didn't say you needed an electric one.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I have 2 of these for sale

Apollo Transition Folding Bike

From Halfords. Just over 6 months old, hardly ridden as we have upgraded to electric bikes. Complete with Gel seat, lights. Lock. 6 speed, 20" wheels, Pannier rack, stand, Very light and strong.
Read the customer reviews on the website.
I will split the pair.
PM if interested.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. will do my research from your recommendations and get back to you. 
how annoying that i was out in m/home tweaking things when that brompton ended annsman. that will teach me.
cheers


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have this one.

It feels quite solid and comfortable. A plus is that when I had a puncture on the front wheel it was dead easy to change because the fork is one-sided!

I got it while still working so made use of the 'Cycle to Work' scheme.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have two Bromptons and love them - fold down very small. On the advice of the shop we went with very straightforward two gear system rather than anything fancy and they go just great. Had to wait 6 weeks for delivery though


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks ceejayt.
i know they are the best but just too much to pay out at the moment.
looking into some of the cheaper options which have been recommended.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought 2 of these off ebay new - not the best but perfectly servicable and even had mudguards and bike rack on back!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gateway-1...24451?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item99add427f6
couldnt believe it would be any good for the money so only bought one to begin!


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

wow. they are very reasonably priced....
how long have you had them? any problems yet? can you get spares easily?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ruth ,
this is what you need, Mercedes silver, six speed shimano gears
rack, reflectors, easy fold system, mudguards, quick release seat.cable brakes and stand
One carefull owner.

Dave p


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

http://strida.co.uk/english/technology.php?subpage=features

We have two of these! Really lightweight, folded up they roll along like a pushchair - so no carrying. Very upright position, and pedal position make them very easy to cycle, with fast and easy take off. They stand when folded using the rear carrier. They have disc brakes, and no oily parts. There is a Kevlar drive belt instead of a chain which means the chain never gets loose and no oily links.

We love them, the features are unique to these bikes and the features make them very compatible with MH life.

Ca


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I couldn't recommend any folding bike.
Small wheeled bikes will always be more effort than full-sized wheeled bikes. Folding bike frames tend to flex more and reduce their efficiency as well.

Full sized bikes are more comfortable, easier to ride and control and are cheaper for a better experience.
If storage is a problem have a bike rack fitted which can have other uses as well.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I couldn't recommend any folding bike.
> Small wheeled bikes will always be more effort than full-sized wheeled bikes. Folding bike frames tend to flex more and reduce their efficiency as well.
> 
> Full sized bikes are more comfortable, easier to ride and control and are cheaper for a better experience.
> If storage is a problem have a bike rack fitted which can have other uses as well.


I would have to disagree, though it is a situational thing. We use our bikes in cities and towns mostly and on good cycle paths. We realise that they will not perform well over very long distances and on steep hills, but we are not interested in that kind of cycling. 
We have used our fold -ups far more than we ever used our regular bikes. I think the small size and ease of handling makes us more likely to go t the trouble of removing them from the rack. They can also be put into the van easily if we are away from it and not using them. 
We have also brought them into train carriages and in the back of the Mini Cooper and inside the laundromat in Annecy town!! 
I wasn't at all sure that they would be a good purchase, but I am completely convinced now.
Ca


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ruth

You did not state a few criteria

Do you have a garage for either a full-size or larger folding bike?

Have you already got a bike rack?

What is your spare payload?

What is your spare rear axle loading?

Having muddied the waters with all these Qs I will try to give some guidance.

I have had folding bikes in the lockers of my boat for many years.

For stability and wheel size (better for potholes) I would always go for the sort of bike Dave P showed photos of - just folds in the middle of the frame, but can go smaller by dropping the saddle and seat stems.

The one DP illustrated is tops, but there are loads like it that can be picked up at car boot sales. I have had four - paid from 25-30 quid each. Only thing they are heavier but only need swinging round to straight and tightening a clamp.

Good Luck as it would be good to be mobile together.

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine is too heavy for Ruth who has a limited payload due to circumastances.

£30 for anyone interested
Dave p


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
I STILL have 2 of these for sale! 

Apollo Transition Folding Bike 

From Halfords. Just over 6 months old, hardly ridden as we have upgraded to electric bikes. Complete with Gel seat, lights. Lock. 6 speed, 20" wheels, Pannier rack, stand, Very light and strong. 
Read the customer reviews on the website. 
I will split the pair. 
PM if interested. 
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

redkite93 said:


> wow. they are very reasonably priced....
> how long have you had them? any problems yet? can you get spares easily?


18 months - not much use really but no problems and most bike spares are interchangeable standard manufacture.

They are great for occasional use for popping to shops etc. We have two under our fixed bed so always with us and no need for an unsightly bike rack (with bikes in weather and risk of theft)

If you were to upgrade if needed you could still sell them on ebay. No brainer for me!


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you all again. been busy with work etc but still on the hunt. reading all the reviews to make a final decision.
to answer nicholson,
: no garage
: have bike rack but a bit feeble and struggle to lift a full size bike
: virtually no payload left.... dog, electric w/chair, manual w/chair pinched it all
: rear axle approx 10kgs left.

all the advice and info is really useful. we are just having to make some difficult decisions. well perhaps difficult is a bit of an exaggeration, but you know when you want what you can't have...... ooh i sound very spoilt there.
thanks again all
Ruth.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Seems to me Ruth the decision is made for you.

Because of payload, go for the lightest you can afford and store it where your table is. That is where it will have minimum effect on each axles payload.

peedee


----------

